# scratched gutters after a roofing job



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i personally wouldn't rip a roof without either first figuring i was going to replace them or temporarily removing them if possible if they were fairly new

how old were the gutters?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I would think the roofers are responsible to paint them. They should have removed them before hand or been more careful.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Done it myself a time or two where the tarp may have pulled away.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Done it myself a time or two where the tarp may have pulled away.


At least you tried and you used a tarp.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 29, 2009)

Your contract should let you know what your contractor is responsible for if something is damaged.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

we always made a stop before the roof edge to prevent gutter damage....call the roofer back question his work and see if he wants to improve his image as a contractor.....these things do happen a good contractor will be responsable for his work or damage from his work....BE NICE..BEN


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Installed stop, tarps, removed the gutters, used ladder standoffs so the lader never hit the gutters, any thing to prevent a call back or added expense.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

If you got a _really_ good price, give them a break. These things do happen, and gutters are fairly inexpensive.

If you paid top dollars, remind them why you paid a premium.


----------

